# My little amp



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

When should I be expecting my little amp ? :boxer:


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Drunkonjack said:


> When should I be expecting my little amp ? :boxer:


in 2 weeks


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Sweet ! I'll hook it up to my ELT525's


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Did I miss where and how we are sapose to pay for these ?


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

We will have kiosks in the mall...just swing by.


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

billnchristy said:


> We will have kiosks in the mall...just swing by.


Only if you're wearing a monkey suit and TCA sign :huge:


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

dweekie said:


> Only if you're wearing a monkey suit and TCA sign :huge:


Hey, that's my kinda gig!


----------



## robin-t (Feb 15, 2008)

Not been around in awhile, so are we close to the payment and ship of the amp???


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

Closer than before, yes.


----------



## robin-t (Feb 15, 2008)

Just checking.. traveling so much that I've been not stopping by as often... Thanks!


----------



## knightgambit (Sep 30, 2009)

I looked for kiosks in the mall yesterday and didn't find any. Can someone tell me what malls these might be in soon... :boom:


----------

